# Showing Tips?



## WolfeMomma (Apr 29, 2019)

Any tips or advice in regards to showing sheep. Im taking 2 of my Registered Ewes to a show in May. My 7yr old and 6yr Old will be showing them so inexperienced sheep plus inexperienced kids should be an interesting combo. Im working my butt off to make sure the ewes are used to being led, tied up, brushed etc. I am really struggling on getting them to stand properly though. I get the impression that this is not a very competitive show, more of a place for kids to learn what its like to show and to get some experience. Any advice on anything from training, to grooming, to show ring etiquette would be much appreciated as this is my first experience as well and I am only going off of what i see on youtube and from watching a couple shows.


----------

